# Finally some pictures!



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

I finally figured out how to get pics on here! so here are my boys, Kokomo and Captain








Kokomo








Kokomo in his tank










Captains tank









Captain, still regrowing fins but doing much better!









I though that was kind of cute









Enjoying his plants


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very pretty bettas and tanks!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful bettas!! I like that 5th one of Captain. Very cute!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the tanks! and pretty bettas too


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm sorry the pictures are so big!:-? I'm not sure how to make them smaller?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

Very pretty bettas! Love the tanks and the little tiki hut. ;D


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Beautiful boys.....I really love kokomos color!! Buts that just me


----------



## BXNYC718 (Aug 11, 2009)

*wow*

Kokomo's fins look soo crazy...i love it


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks!! I love Kokomos tiki hut too:-D it took me forever to find it but I got it at Petco. As for Kokomos color, I would love to know what its called. I call him "yellow" but it's almost like hes more translucent especially his fins. Any ideas?


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh wow, beautiful boys and GREAT tanks


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful! I have the same hut


----------



## marian (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pics of my bettas*

hi everyone,I'm new here and thought I'd try to post pics of my bettas.









this is chille a save from walmart










This is Jack another from walmart









amelia my tiny little female










This is Georgie his cup was so dirty when I found him you could barely see him through the water.










my newest betta *king betta* had been at petco for weeks in it's tiny cup.I couldn't leave him behind again. I still have no name .


----------



## marian (Aug 12, 2009)

Chille, Jack and Georgie live in a divided 10 gallon tank.Amelia has a 2.5 bowfront and the king betta has a 10 gallon all to himself.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Very pretty fish!!


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! pretty fish


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful bettas and nice tanks as well


----------



## marian (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone....


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Beutiful fish! I bet they are very happy.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I just love the one where he's enjoying his plants. What a face


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kokomos crazy beautiful. I love how his color like matches the tank.


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a bit of a soft spot for light colored bettas. 8DD


----------

